# mes flux radio itunes sur atv2 ??



## davidcaro2 (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'avoir un AppleTV pour Noël (youpi !)
Tout fonctionne a merveille et je dois avouer que c'est pas mal (a voir si ça peut se bonifier avec le temps et le jailbreak...)

Par contre je n'arrive pas a lire mes flux radio qui sont dans itunes. J'ai une liste de flux de radio francaise (france info, rmc, le mouv'...) qui fonctionnent bien sur itunes mais que je ne voit pas sur l'ATV, que ce soit dans la section "radio" ou dans "ma bibliotheque".

Y a t'il une possibilité de lire ces flux sur l'ATV2 ? Parce que les radios fournis, elle sont sûrement très bien mais j'ai mes petites habitudes.


----------



## davidcaro2 (28 Décembre 2010)

Bon je me repond a moi-meme puisque en cherchant dans toutes les radios proposées dans ATV2 , j'en ai retrouvée pas mal, mais il me manque encore RMC et Tendance Ouest que j'ai rajouté (a la main via "ouvrir le flux audio") dans itunes mais qui ne sont pas présente dans l'ATV2.

Pas de solution pour rajouter ces flux radio.... pour l'instant


----------



## cedoch (4 Janvier 2011)

As tu Europe1 ? Je ne la trouve pas...


----------



## davidcaro2 (8 Janvier 2011)

Sur iTunes oui (en ajoutant le flux radio : http://vipicecast.yacast.net/europe1 )
Mais pas sur appleTV
Je trouve pas de solution pour faire voir mes radio itunes a mon appletv


----------



## nuagedelait (9 Avril 2011)

L'appleTV 2 a une option depuis peu : l'airplay.

Ca permet de diffuser le son votre itunes vers l'appleTV.

Voir :
http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2783...rnet_radio_or_any_audio_to_your_tv_airtunes_/

Il faut lire le flux sur itunes, puis selectionner dans la barre du bas de itunes (icone airplay) l'appleTV.


----------



## kifkif (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Pourquoi iTunes ne sort pas de son quand je rentre le flux d'Europe 1 ? J'ai pourtant bien l'icone du haut parleur activé. Une idée ?


----------

